# INTRO and questions



## FourMileFarm (Mar 1, 2008)

*Hi Everyone!! * 
This is my first post on this forum - I used to post occasionally before it got changed to what it is now. 
We live in the Texas Hill Country and we have Nubians. We love all the other breeds of goats as well, but financially it makes the most sense for us to stick to the one breed that is most popular in this area.... since we dont have the fencing to keep the right bucks with the right does!!

I have to make a trip to San Antonio Thursday _(may God have mercy on my soul!! :help2) _ and I was wondering if anyone can tell me if there is a store where I can buy things like:
olive oil
castor oil
coconut oil
jojoba oil
sweet almond oil
apricot kernel oil
avocado oil
and shea butter.

If I HAVE to order online and pay shipping charges, who has the best prices on these oils? I did read the thread with the list of suppliers, but it doesnt say who has the best prices. 
THANKS!
Rachel


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

talk to Trudy on here for shea butter you can get coconut olive oil and castor oil at any walmart. but most here order oils and stuff from columbus foods. I don't know of a soap supply in San Antonio but that doesn't mean there isn't one.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I get all those oils from Columbus. Even with the shipping it's cheaper than anywhere else for me. Welcome to the board!

Kalne


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey Rachel, it's Truly, not Trudy. I still have some extra shea butter if you're interested, PM me.

and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, I cannot help you with where to get the oils, except to tell you the same thing the others have. Columbus foods...
Restaurant supply houses will sometimes sell you large amounts of oil... Chemical supply houses will sell you fifiy pound bags of lye.. 
Barbara


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome to the soaper's paradise. I get most of my oils from Columbus Foods.

Autumn


----------



## lynpea (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome! Got a Sam's or Costco in S.A.? You can get olive oil there. Avacodo, jojoba, apricot kernal may be at a health food store, but they will be pricey. Walmart has been mentioned. Good luck with your hunting.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry abt that Lois
Truly HEY I got the T right


----------



## FourMileFarm (Mar 1, 2008)

*Thank you everyone! * 

I already have olive oil, and I just wanted a little of the other oils to be sure I dont mess up my shampoo recipe so bad that I never can make it again! 
BUT, I guess if I really mess that recipe up then I could always use the oils for soap though...

Truly, how much is your shea butter? How much for shipping?

*Would someone mind sharing a recipe for a lotion bar with me?* I've never made any, but it sounds really GREAT! My husband has a terrible time with cracks in his fingers in the winter.


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

There is a nice recipe for lotion bars in the recipe section and something else you might want to try is Bethany's whipped shea. Both are easy to make and work great!


----------



## FourMileFarm (Mar 1, 2008)

Is whipped shea for dry skin? 

I found the recipe in the recipe section - thanks very much! I'm placing an order right now and I cant wait to try it out. 

What do you put the lotion bar in? Or is it just like a bar of soap??? :???


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, whipped shea is good for dry skin.

The lotion bars can be done in a fun molds like the ones in this picture:








Or you can put them in twist up tubes - they are like extra large lip balm tubes. You can get these at www.bayousome.com. There are also push up tubes, but I don't like them with my recipe.


----------



## FourMileFarm (Mar 1, 2008)

OOOH!! Cute little molds there! 
If you were to use the twist up tubes - how do you get the product in there? Pour it in before it hardens? 

And what about the whipped shea butter? What kind of container does that go in? 

Thanks for the help - I'd like to make both for my family to try!


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

For the lotion bars, yes they have to be poured before it hardens. 

As for the whipped shea, I just put mine in plastic jars/containers with a lid. 
I'm sure someone else has better suggestions about a particular type of container, sorry I can't be of more help.

Good luck!


----------

